# Peculiar phone problem - 'No network found '



## Sasaferrato (Sep 24, 2012)

I have put this in General because it may be something that others have encountered, bigger readership in General.

On trying to access Ebay on my phone this morning, I got an error message ' No network found ' . I reset my modem and wireless router, tried again, same message. I the tried Amazon, it worked perfectly, as does Google, yet G-mail doen't work. My radio player App is bringing in stations from all over, and is doing so over the ' non existent wireless connection.

Has anyone else encountered this; is so how did you fix it.

The phone is an Xperia Arc S Lt18i.

It is most confusing.


----------



## Santino (Sep 24, 2012)

Socialism.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 24, 2012)

Dress up as Spiderman.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 24, 2012)

Switch off and on again.

No, really - get the phone to  reboot.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 24, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Switch off and on again.
> 
> No, really - get the phone to reboot.


 
I've tried that, I removed the battery, didn't help. What is really confusing is why some sites are available, others not. I'm viewing the Ebay page that I want on my PC at the moment, so there is no problem at Ebay.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 24, 2012)

Then I think you must conclude that your phone is what the the technicians would call "bifurcated" no that isn't the right word. I know, it is something like "forked". Back to the shop with it. It needs a phone doctor.


----------



## Libertad (Sep 24, 2012)

Your problem is that you have a peculiar phone, as you pointed out in your thread title.
(((Stamps)))


----------



## Dan U (Sep 24, 2012)

have you cleared your cache?

that works for me when i have issues getting on urban but no other sites. admittedly on my laptop but your phone should have a clearable cache too.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 24, 2012)

Dan U said:


> have you cleared your cache?
> 
> that works for me when i have issues getting on urban but no other sites. admittedly on my laptop but your phone should have a clearable cache too.


Re-booting clears the cache in any case.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd go into settings and reset the networks.

Note - I know nothing about this really, but I discovered it when I couldn't get online on my phone. This is my sole bit of useful tech knowledge


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 24, 2012)

Dan U said:


> have you cleared your cache?
> 
> that works for me when i have issues getting on urban but no other sites. admittedly on my laptop but your phone should have a clearable cache too.


 
I will try that.


----------



## Firky (Sep 24, 2012)

Install Opera?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 24, 2012)

Still no joy. I shall head for the 3 shop tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2012)

Sasaferrato said:


> I have put this in General because it may be something that others have encountered, bigger readership in General.


Thanks but it's off to the tech forum for this thread, so that it may prove useful for others who may encounter a similar problem.

It's a courtesy to others, you see.

Oh, and in line with our FAQ, I've given the thread a meaningful title. Now that is a way to make sure more people read it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I took it to the 3 shop this morning. They buggered about with it, including trying a different SIM. No joy. I got sent home to flash the software via the Sony website as a last try. I got home, it connected to my wi-fi, and everything is working.  Just one of those damn things.


----------

